# bowmag



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but I just saw them. It is a .38 or .357 arrowhead. Go to YOUTUBE and type in bowmag and you will see. For hogs it looks awesome but they have a video of a deer hunt with it. Doesn't look legal for long to me except for hogs. And they are guaranteed not to destroy your arrows. What ya'll think?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a post of my testing experience and opinion of them. I'll stick to my Muzzies after I run out of them. I will likely at least try one of them on a hog if given the chance. Will not be trying one on a shooter buck. I still trust my broadheads more than these "novelties" and I also don't want to have to drill out the stem in the arrow collet at the lease. Also, they did cause my Nocturnal nocks to eject from the arrow. Luckily it was lit and I found it. My post didn't get the response I expected, so I think the forum bow hunters also saw them as a novelty. I just had to try them. I always have and I always will have more fun than money!!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=507653


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Bassman5119 said:


> Will not be trying one on a shooter buck.


Hope not with the luck youve mentioned in the other thread. I dont think they would be legal anyway....

*Projectiles​*​​​​(Arrows and Crossbow Bolts)​
- While hunting game animals and game birds, a projectile may not be poisoned, drugged, or *explosive*


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I heard a very bad review from Buff, as one of his buddies tried them out up at his place.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Checked with the game warden on these. Legal for hogs, but it is suggested to not have them on You during deer season.


----------

